# BA Advance Orders



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...s.jsp?catId=cat1490603&rootCatGameStyle=wh40k

Now we can pre-order.:biggrin:


----------



## Might of the Emperor (Feb 1, 2009)

Haha those are awesome! Ironically enough, I had checked on GW about an hour ago and those weren't up, so this is hot off the press!


----------



## soots12 (Dec 27, 2008)

man im totally pumped for this...i cant wait :victory:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice. TBH I am not that impressed, I dont like the character models for Grim and Sanguinor. I not a fan of the poses and the models are pretty similar. The Death company are great and the new baal looks nice. Not to sure on the guard, just dont like the winged packs. 
Seth is pretty good, not quite what I thought he would be like. Think I would put a helm or different head on him.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Bloody excellent models. Ill be getting them for my birthday this april.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

oohh flesh tearer shoulder pads...drake will be happy


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Am I the only gut who did NOT see a storm harbinger?

If so how the hell is this being sold, a player made model or a forge world one. The valkyries originally were.


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Odd that such a thing, which would make such an awesome centrepiece model like the Valk or Trygon, has been left out...looks like this'll be another Tervigon-style build...

Anyway...I love these models. I'm not a big fan of Lemartes, but I quite like the rest, I foresee lots of Gold-painting tutorials in the coming weeks...


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

I love the models, but £20 for 5 plastics?! isn't that starting to get a little much even for GW?


----------



## Vet Sgt Ezekiel (May 8, 2009)

FatBoyFat said:


> I love the models, but £20 for 5 plastics?! isn't that starting to get a little much even for GW?


They already charge £20 for 5 Devastators. Well, thats how i justified it to myself during the order process :grin: Plus there appears to be a lot more bits n peices on the sprues. 

Can't wait. I hope they release the rest of the squads/upgrade sprues soon too. 
The flyer won't be along anytime soon i suspect. Hopefully not as long as drop pods though :threaten:


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Im guna preorder stuff as soon as i get cash but am I the only one to think that why do the death company get proper sculpted shoulder pads as they are ment to be wearing their orginal armour before they went bonkers and its hastly painted black with red crosses hours before battle?????


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

About the Storm Harbinger, Stormraven and whatever other names the BA gunship has.
From what I heard it was never to be part of the initial release but is dated for later this year.

Now here is my speculation on the whole thing. Im sure you have all seen the gunship picture that has been floating around and the mention of Grey Knights being in possession of them long ago. From what I have gathered we will see a Grey Knight/Inquisition codex this year, around the end of summer-autumn timeframe.
The GK dont have much in terms of anything atm, so since it was mentioned in the BA codex that they used to have the largest collection of gunships I believe it will be part of their release.

Just look at what the GK have atm:
Power Armour Grey Knights
Terminator Grey Knights
Some HQ
Grey Knight Dread

This is it, this is all the Grey Knights have and they are suppose to have access to some of the best gear in the imperium. As it stand that might be so (fluff vice anyways) but they sure as hell dont have the access to the most advanced vehicles.
So what can we expect from a GK release?

Plastic PAGK and GK Terminators.
Thats it, this is all we can expect.
Oh sure they could make a new land raider pattern or a grey knight dread but do you really think they would after the battle missions ven dred? If anything they might add metal Incinerator and Forceweapon similar to what you can buy from FW atm.

As part of the codex release we might see some plastic inquisitors and retinue as well but that is still just 3 boxes of plastic for a whole codex release.
I would be expecting at least 2-3 more boxes in one form or another.

This is why I believe the stormraven, gunship, transport thingie will be part of the GK/Inquisition codex rumoured to come out later this year.


----------



## jimbob1254 (Apr 22, 2009)

i saw them and i want them on friday im ordering 1 of everything apart from the baal preds atm


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Really nice models here. It will be a interesting army to paint, and a interesting army to fight I hope.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Gaaagh just saw this and rushed to Heresy but I have been beaten.

Looks AWESOME *dribbling and drooling* those models... *more drool* they are gonna make me collect Loyalists again...and I just converted to Chaos too! *Dirbble*

Everything looks cool, there's a frickin Golden Angel! *Dribble* But no, I notice, Dante...maybe he has been killed (with accompanying fluff oc course) but I have no knowledge on the subject.

Well everyone better run because there's a tidal wave of drool coming at them.:grin:


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

HELLLOOOOO LAAADIES!!!! 

Those plastic sanguinary guard look super sexy, I'm amazed at GWs restraint in pricing them at a mere £20 for the 5 of them, the death guard...less so.


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!! I hope they release a battleforce, omg this is freakin awesome!!!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I have to admit i think the prices are a bit OTT, space wolf pack is 10 men for £20/space marine assault squad is £16 so no reason to price the death company at £20, Baal predator £30? standard predator has more sprues in the box and comes in at £25.
Plus even with both the infantry kits your not getting that many spare blood angel parts to kit bash the rest of your marines. 
On the plus side they have got a genuine codex and the new models do look nice and the sangine guard chaps are a breath of fresh air, i think they may just be hinting of the quality and design of the new sisters/grey knights too.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Everything looks cool, there's a frickin Golden Angel! *Dribble* But no, I notice, Dante...maybe he has been killed (with accompanying fluff oc course) but I have no knowledge on the subject.


Dante is still on the GW UK site, but is now under Blood Angels own entry in the armies list on the left rather than under Space Marines as he was before  - I'd guess it will be the same for the international GW sites too.


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> But no, I notice, Dante...maybe he has been killed (with accompanying fluff oc course) but I have no knowledge on the subject.


Dante is very much alive (still oldest Marine not in a Dread) just hasn't gotten a new model. Of course we all know that being dead isn't really a reason to not be in a codex, look at our friend Tycho.

Back on topic: Very excited to see these on pre-order, I don't think I'll be getting anything (except the codex) any time soon, but still made me smile.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I really like the looks of the these models, I'm still not going to collect BA, but those wings will definitely find their way into my Emperor's Childrens' army. A trend that I noticed and this should be noted to you MadCowCrazy, um what's with the two box set release and then a shitload of special characters? 

I think if they are going to release GK/Inquisition they probably will only release plastic GKs and Termies and then 3 or 4 special characters. I hope that isn't what happens (noting against those that like SCs but I would rather get the entire army in a go, than a bunch of special characters).

Anyway back on topic....$55 for five plastic guys.....oh GW you should be ashamed. Those sprues better come with so much crap that I technically only have to buy another box of regular tacky marines and can custom make the entire unit into blood angels.

To add since Dante isn't getting a new model, technically one could take Sanguinor chop his hands off and add whatever weaponry Dante in the new dex will have (I assume it'll be the same inferno pistol and axe). I'm sorry but the Chapter Master's model should be the best looking of all the models released for a Space Marine army IMO.

I wanna add also, it's about friggin' time GW started releasing models with NORMAL haircuts and hair period!


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I won't be starting BA but I quite like the look of the SG, and I'll get a box or two so I can add some BA to my Deathwatch-themed 2nd Founding list...have to make them sargeants because of all the detail though, or as Honour Guard.

Are they doing an upgrade sprue for Terminators?


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Dame you GW now i have to start a Blood Angels army:headbutt:. These models are the best i've seen sense the new Space Wovles models.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Sanguine Rain said:


> SWEET!!!!!!!!!!! I hope they release a battleforce, omg this is freakin awesome!!!


They won't. They're stopping doing the battleforces and batallions.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

The Sullen One said:


> They're stopping doing the battleforces and batallions.


I beg to differ


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

The Sullen One said:


> They won't. They're stopping doing the battleforces and batallions.


When the hell did this happen?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

In some distant and obscure parallel universe?

In returning order;

Nids: Yes
Wolves: Yes
IG: 2x Yes
Orks: Yes
Space Marines: Yes

So, um, everything in 5th Edition has a Battleforce...


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Judas Masias said:


> When the hell did this happen?


the 30th of february


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I know it sounds a bit of a rip for the DC box set of 5 but all you need is some more legs and bodies I suggest buying an assault squad box as it says in the news letter and site about the spures -
"This box set contains five multi-part plastic Blood Angels Death Company. This 94-piece kit includes: five backpacks, five jump packs, 20 shoulder pads and eight heads. Also included are a range of bolters, bolt pistols and chainswords and a host of other weapon options. Models supplied with 25mm round bases."

Get this and then just buy a standard assault marine box and mix and match them and - Shazam you have 10 plastic DC


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

um was there some official annoucement or something because I haven't heard them say they're no longer releasing battleforces.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

VanitusMalus said:


> um was there some official annoucement or something because I haven't heard them say they're no longer releasing battleforces.


no there hasn't and there won't be in the near future, I suspect the original poster may have been "having a giraffe"


----------



## Shovan (Sep 24, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> no there hasn't and there won't be in the near future, I suspect the original poster may have been "having a giraffe"


There is no reason that the Blood Angels won't have a Battleforce seeing as how the Spacewolves had one. Why discontinue right after SW? 

I really do hope this isn't the case where it's not coming out. I'd like to start a Blood Angel army and a Battleforce would be a nice easy start.

As for the new models, I can't wait. I'm still not that good at painting (It took me MONTHS to pick out a color scheme for my Nids') So I just hope I don't botch these awesome models up.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> I know it sounds a bit of a rip for the DC box set of 5 but all you need is some more legs and bodies I suggest buying an assault squad box as it says in the news letter and site about the spures -
> "This box set contains five multi-part plastic Blood Angels Death Company. This 94-piece kit includes: five backpacks, five jump packs, 20 shoulder pads and eight heads. Also included are a range of bolters, bolt pistols and chainswords and a host of other weapon options. Models supplied with 25mm round bases."
> 
> Get this and then just buy a standard assault marine box and mix and match them and - Shazam you have 10 plastic DC


But then you've still paid £36 for 10 plastic models. Not an amazing price range, to be honest. I forsee a lot of people buying 5 Marines off ebay and stripping them/cutting the arms off to kitbash. I got 20 Tac Marines on sprues plus a commander box for £30 the other day, which sounds a lot more reasonable than £20 for 5!


----------



## jimbob1254 (Apr 22, 2009)

I have reliable info(GW Manager) that there will be a battleforce for BA in the next 1-2 months


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Defo be cool if there is, might be a good thing to buy so i casn butcherise for my chaos. the current chaos BF is balls.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I noticed the Baal Predator is £30 rather than the £25 the other Predator is, this along with the £20 Death Company represents yet another stealth price increase. I always buy my GW stuff from the stores (which I expect many here would say is a stupid idea anyway) but I think I'll definately be buying from online from now on to offset this price rise.

I would prefer to stamp my feet and refuse to buy them at all but.... they are too damn pretty!:angry:


----------



## AJ Tudor (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm really hoping for a stand alone upgrade sprue to be available like the dark angels, I got a hell of a lot of blood angels that I want to upgrade from being basic marines painted red. On the subject of the new releases I'm loving the sanguinary guard which will fit perfectly with my captain who currently has a jumpack with wings from a swooping hawk


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

tbh, i cant see GW scraping the battleforce box sets, as its the quickest way to get the kiddies hooked in to buying more plastic crack


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Baal predator with a super flamer weapon, nice!


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

i don't think they will get rid of the battle forces as they are the main thing used at the hobby camps and the biggest sellers at crimbo. i think the death company box IS the upgrade sprues, the amount of stuff in there is mental. i'm tempted to buy that and a battleforce and just have a death company army.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

AJ Tudor said:


> I'm really hoping for a stand alone upgrade sprue to be available like the dark angels, I got a hell of a lot of blood angels that I want to upgrade from being basic marines painted red. On the subject of the new releases I'm loving the sanguinary guard which will fit perfectly with my captain who currently has a jumpack with wings from a swooping hawk


Dark angels didnt have an upgrade sprue, they have veteran marines kit which is 5 marines, plus lots of extras but they have renamed it "chapter upgrade" so you dont make the link that its £12 for 5 dark angle veteran marines plus deathwing upgrades and i bet they have removed the tactical weapons sprue, but you have to pay £20 for five marines of the death company.

To be honest i dont think £20 for 5 models is my big issue with GW, my problem with the pricing structure is the shear inconsistency of it, i simply can not fathom it, i understand the need to make profit, but even then it would make sense if similar products were priced in a similar way.
IE
Tactical squad (10 men) £20
Chaos Marines (10 men) £20
Space wolf pack (10 men) £20

Space marine terminators (5 men) £25
Space marine assault termiantors (5 men) £25
space wolf guard (5 men) £25
Chaos terminators ( 5 men) £25

then you get this 
Assault squad (5 men jump packs) £16 (3 sprues)
Dev squad (5 men and heavy weapons) £20 (3 sprues)
dark angle vets (5 men & deathwing) £12 ( 3 sprues or possibly 2 now )
death company (5 men jump packs) £20 ( *2 sprues*)


So pop quiz time 
Bearing in mind that people dont tend to start deamon hunter armies because of the cost what do you think GW will charge for 5 *plastic* Grey knights ? current price in metal is £35 and standard price for terminators is £25


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

fynn said:


> tbh, i cant see GW scraping the battleforce box sets, as its the quickest way to get the kiddies hooked in to buying more plastic crack


indeed, the battle forces and battalions turn up on an awful lot of new players wish lists and are big sellers for xmas/bday,
the idea that they will scrap them sounds as likely as a Chaos Squat Codex featuring a Greater Daemon that is half Slaan - half black forest gateaux and Zoat's on roller skates


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> ...the idea that they will scrap them sounds as likely as a Chaos Squat Codex featuring a Greater Daemon that is half Slaan - half black forest gateaux and Zoat's on roller skates


Hahahaha can you convince someone to make one of those
Sounds spiffy:wink:


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Battleforce and Battalion sales are one of the things that GW encourage the sales of in their stores. GW encourage people to by battleforces as they get more money for them in one go. I don't think there is any chance of them getting rid of them (though I think making them different proces was a mistake, the flat £50 was a nice pricepoint).


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

I like the new price of £30 for the baal pred as the last model that was half lead was direct only for £35 so fiver cheaper and a heavy flamer turret option and extra sponson options.

Although i think the DC are a little over priced even if they've got some cool junk on the sprues considering the DC are suppose to be normal marines who went mad and had their armour painted black and given close combat weapons.


----------

